# HOTV - One Stop Slot Shop arrives at GreenRun Speedway



## vaBcHRog (Feb 19, 2003)

Welcome race fans James T. Jet here for HOTV with a news report on the arrival of One Stop Slot Shop at GreenRun Speedway in Virginia Beach, VA. One Stop Slot Shop is the home of the official controller used at all mail-in races at GreenRun Speedway the Sage III. The officials at GreenRun Speedway are grateful to owner Jerry’s support of their races. Check out the One Stop Slot Shop at http://www.onestopslotshop.com/
GreenRun’s track photographer caught this footage today.




Let’s go to Smokey Hughes in the infield.
Thanks James, howdy TJET fans. Ole Smokey has a scoop for everyone. My spies over at BRP spotted a new wrecker in the works. Looks like it could be the core for some future haulers or even sponsor trucks. Things might be a bit smoother if the can be driven on the track J. Back to you James.
Thanks Smokey for the skinny on the new offering coming soon from BRP. That’s it for this evenings report. Good night and God Bless.


----------



## beast1624 (Mar 28, 2009)

Wow! I'll bet Jerry get's great reception with that long antenna!


----------



## vaBcHRog (Feb 19, 2003)

beast1624 said:


> Wow! I'll bet Jerry get's great reception with that long antenna!


I hope that my next race all the sponsor trucks will be TJETs and driveable


----------

